# Door Slamming for Dummies



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 3, 2009)

Two church members were going door to door, and knocked on the door of a woman who was not happy to see them. 

She told them in no uncertain terms that she did not want to hear their message and slammed the door in their faces. 

To her surprise, the door did not close and, in fact, bounced back open. She tried again, really put her back into it, and slammed the door again with the same result: the door bounced back open. 

Convinced these rude young people were sticking their foot in the door, she reared back to give it a slam that would teach them a lesson, when one of them said, 

"Ma'am, before you do that again, you need to move your cat."


----------



## ladylore (Apr 3, 2009)

:rofl: Her poor, poor kitty. :rofl:


----------



## Marcel (Apr 3, 2009)

Heyyy - my cat and I take offense at that joke!  

Now my rabbit on the other hand thinks it is just hilarious (might have something to do with the fact that the cat harrasses her all the time).


----------



## Budoaiki (Apr 3, 2009)

A good example of how the intensity of anger can be blinding.


----------



## Meg (Apr 4, 2009)

Awwwww.  Poor cat!


----------



## VFB (Apr 4, 2009)

That is funny but I feel horrible for the poor kitty who was getting hurt


----------



## Halo (Apr 4, 2009)

:loveit: just hilarious :rofl:


----------



## SoSo (Apr 5, 2009)

:funnyoor kitty but hilarious:rolling:


----------

